# New Instructors



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to the 2 newest NAUI SCUBA Instructors - Michael Day and Dalton Kennedy! They finished their NAUI instructor certs last night. Great job guys!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats to both of you.

:clap:clap


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Great job!!

Jay


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!!!!:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Mad Monkey is now a full fledged NAUI instructor. We are doomed. Diving as we know is going down hill now:banghead:bangheadoke

Just kidding. 

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Mike and Dalton. Great accomplishment. Next time I see you guys, I'm buying.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (4/8/2009)*Mad Monkey is now a full fledged NAUI instructor. We are doomed. Diving as we know is going down hill now:banghead:bangheadoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah Jon, Thanks I guess :moon Let's go out for a real dive. I do appreciate it though



But seriously, thanks to all of you guys and gals here for the support over the months. It has been crazy to say the least. You all know I am not big on political posts on the forum but I do want to thank MBT. They all put us through the ringer, in a fun way, to prepare us for the class and me as an instructor crossover. It was an intense, but fun time. I learned a lot and remembered even more. It all seemed to fall into place because of the attention they gave to us before the outside evaluators arrived.



Hats off to you guys and thanks for a great learning experience and a great time in the process. It was intese but more than worth it!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (4/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Piscis (4/8/2009)*Mad Monkey is now a full fledged NAUI instructor. We are doomed. Diving as we know is going down hill now:banghead:bangheadoke
> ...


I just have not been out in so long, I think I forgot how to breath out of my reg.:doh I know that getting your instructor cert is not an easy task. I am sure that Fritz and Jim made it as painless as it could be. Congrats.

Hit me up when you need that extra person to get out. I am dying to get out. The sun, moon, and stars have not aligned properly for a while for me to get out. Hopefully the wind will die down soon.:banghead


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I will, Amen to the wind dying down.


----------

